# Klamath Falls, OR, Beekeeper's Meeting, November 19, 2011



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Fellow beekeepers,
The next meeting of the club will be this Saturday, 19 November at 9am. We’re having it a week early due to the Thanksgiving holiday. As usual, it will be at the OSU Klamath Basin Ag Extension office, 3328 Vandenberg Road in Klamath Falls. Here is the program:

Main program by Katharina and Paul Davitt:
Harvesting Honey
Extracting Honey
Preparing Wax
Candle making
Wrapping the Hive with Reflectix
The Kingdom of Wax and Honey Movie 

Question and answer session
Lessons learned – stories from first-year beekeepers

Reminder: The December meeting will be Saturday, 17 December to avoid Christmas and New Year’s weekends. More information on the program will be forthcoming.

Kindly,
Tom Chester


----------

